# Grand National In Ontario CA This Month



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

If you are in Southern California and have never been to one of these national/international shows, this really is a must do for you!

Terry

2015 Grand National


----------



## franciscreek (Oct 21, 2010)

The LA club puts on a great show. You should try and attend if you can. I will be taking Frillbacks, Figuritas and Breslauer Tumblers. Is any one else bringing Breslauer's ?


----------



## bubladucky (May 1, 2014)

*The greatest National ever*

I am sure this will be the greatest National ever. We already heard it has the second highest entry in record with over 7,500 birds. Then the biggest Art show ever, so many foreign participants, such a grandeur show hall, so much decoration...... 

Oh, also guess who will do the opening white dove release..... MIKE TYSON....

I have attached the Flyer. But LAPC's website is the best way to see all the details..... they've done an amazing job on the website which no other club has ever done. Look at www.losangelespigeonclub.com


----------



## franciscreek (Oct 21, 2010)

Just back from the national and would like to thank the LA Club for putting on another great show. It was nice to see old friends, make a few new ones and see all the beautiful birds. I hope some of you were able to attend


----------



## JHoll (Mar 22, 2009)

I too just returned from Ontario, what a show the LAPC puts on, amazing display and a first class way to present the show pigeon!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Nice Article In The LA Times About The Grand National*

2015 Grand National Show


----------



## bubladucky (May 1, 2014)

*First of it's kind DVD on the National*

LAPC made a first of it's kind DVD with two videos with highlights and champion birds at the show. You can purchase for only $10 at the link below.
http://www.losangelespigeonclub.com/dvd.html


----------



## bubladucky (May 1, 2014)

*Huge media coverage*

Over 30 media coverage videos and articles can be found here
http://www.losangelespigeonclub.com/media-coverage.html


----------

